# Poison Ivy???!!!



## Llewellin01

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anyones dog got poison ivy? My female llewellin got some nasty opening on her muzzle. My parents took her to the vet and he said she may of scratch her muzzle then got poison ivy in it. or some type of bug bite that she continued to sctrach. We took her outside and came back in an hour to get her and her muzzle was bleeding, and this mornig this it was it looked like. The vet gave us a couple of antibotics and hopefully everything will heal. Im at college so i havent got to see her and wont get too until next weekend, and it is killing me.


----------



## roger23

my wife got a bite on the arm from some kind of bug ,,the doctors thought it may have been a spider it looked similar ,,except for the green stuff, my wife is not that cute..it took almost 3 months to heel,they gave her a lot of antibiotics,,,,the puss spot in the center will probably scab over ,,when she knocks off the scab it will leave a deep hole if it like the wife had ,,hers came off and there was a hole about 3/8" deep and 1/2" around


----------



## SConner

Hope she heals quickly... That looks nasty.


----------



## DarbyMan

Give her some Benadryl for the itching. The dosage is by weight and I go a little light. My lab is recovering from a nasty injury(dog versus deck post and the deck is still standing) but his scabs were itching real bad and the vet said B would reduce the irritation.

Give her some anti's or a mild steroid. Not a vet, just experience talking.
Good Luck


----------



## Llewellin01

The vets gave my parents a couple different medicines. Not sure what they are but i trust this vet so she should be okay here soon. Think it will affect her scenting ability????


----------



## littleking

my dogs eat it... and have never had it. dogs can get poison ivy, but their fur usually prevents it from happening. which is how i get poison ivy all the time (off the dogs fur).

scenting ability? all the olfactory receptors are inside the nasal cavity, so you should have nothing to worry about.

for more information on the dogs sense of smell, here is a widely reference document: http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0066/UNP-0066.pdf


----------



## Llewellin01

Yeah i didnt think they got it becasue of the hair, but the vet said she may of cut it or had an open cratch the the oils got into. Or it is a spider, bug bite.


----------



## Toxic

At least your getting it taken care off. That looks really bad. Good luck and hope she gets better.


----------



## pizza

how's the pooch?


----------



## Llewellin01

She's better, she acts like its not even there, hyper as usual. It scabbed over and appears to be smaller in size. I still havent seen her personally tho. Only pics until this weekend when i return home.


----------



## pizza

that looks much better. Glad it didn't get infected and seems to be on the way out. I remember once getting it all over my......


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Hope all is well with your pooch!

If you get achance could you post full pic of her?

Looks like one fine looking dog.


----------



## Llewellin01

Heres she is on quail about 2 weeks before this incident happened. I had my mom ask the vet if I could run her in a trial on the 27th, he said she should be fine too, but he wants to see her once more before then to finialize everything. I got my fingers crossed....ha


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Thanks!

That is a gorgeous dog!


----------

